# Twinstar 600s plug



## mooncake (15 Jul 2018)

I feel very dim asking this but... I received my Twinstar light the other day and was expecting either a simple 'plug and play' EU to UK adapter, or a standard UK plug that I can just rewire the EU lead into. How do I go about fitting this one that was provided in the box?


----------



## GHNelson (15 Jul 2018)

https://www.euronetwork.co.uk/european-schuko-to-uk-converter-plug-black-5-amp-scp3-
Hi 
I don't think that's the correct plug convertor!
You require a Schuko type...look at the above link.
As below



hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (15 Jul 2018)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Powerconne...8&qid=1531675834&sr=8-11&keywords=schuko+plug
hoggie


----------



## Andrew Butler (15 Jul 2018)

Just chop it off and wire a UK plug in its place, alternatively look around for an old computer power lead or buy one with a UK socket already on the end - cheaper than buying the adaptor.


----------



## mooncake (15 Jul 2018)

hogan53 said:


> https://www.euronetwork.co.uk/european-schuko-to-uk-converter-plug-black-5-amp-scp3-
> Hi
> I don't think that's the correct plug convertor!
> You require a Schuko type...look at the above link.
> ...


I didn't think so either, but I'm not the greatest when it comes to electrics so I was wondering whether it's just me being an idiot. It does look like the one in the image you linked to, but the prongs of the EU plug are too short to correctly fit into the plug converter they've given me. Not unless the plug is just left 'open', which isn't how it's supposed to be, is it?


----------



## Andrew Butler (15 Jul 2018)

You have a standard EU plug to UK adaptor and as @hogan53 says you need a Schuko to fit the plug they have send you.
To avoid any complications just find yourself an old computer power lead that already has a UK plug fitted or buy one.
If they sent the adaptor with the light as part of the sale I'd have a word though.


----------



## mooncake (15 Jul 2018)

Andrew Butler said:


> You have a standard EU plug to UK adaptor and as @hogan53 says you need a Schuko to fit the plug they have send you.
> To avoid any complications just find yourself an old computer power lead that already has a UK plug fitted or buy one.
> If they sent the adaptor with the light as part of the sale I'd have a word though.


Yeah, it came inside the box. Considering the cost of the light I did think I could expect the right equipment included to be able to use it straight away. I'll message Aquarium Gardens as that's where I got it from, and see if they're aware.


----------



## Andrew Butler (15 Jul 2018)

I would imagine Dave is used to them being flat type Euro plugs which I'm sure they normally are - he will sort you out if you speak to him I'm sure


----------



## mooncake (15 Jul 2018)

Andrew Butler said:


> I would imagine Dave is used to them being flat type Euro plugs which I'm sure they normally are - he will sort you out if you speak to him I'm sure


Thanks for your help. I’ve sent an email with the photo attached and will see what he says.


----------



## Martty (30 Jul 2018)

Hello,

what type of connector have Twinstar LED Light? DC 5.5x2.5? Or 5.5x3.0?

Thanks


----------



## Siege (30 Jul 2018)

Martty said:


> Hello,
> 
> what type of connector have Twinstar LED Light? DC 5.5x2.5? Or 5.5x3.0?
> 
> Thanks




2.5.


----------



## Andrew Butler (30 Jul 2018)

Martty said:


> Hello,
> 
> what type of connector have Twinstar LED Light? DC 5.5x2.5? Or 5.5x3.0?
> 
> Thanks


It depends on the model you have, some have 5.5x2.1 and others have 5.5x2.5


----------



## Siege (30 Jul 2018)

Andrew Butler said:


> It depends on the model you have, some have 5.5x2.1 and others have 5.5x2.5



Yes sorry.

E is 2.1
S is 2.5


----------

